# HELP! Due to have natural FET of my x1 6 day blastocyst - but confussed.com????



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,

I really hope someone can reassure me. 
*
Has anyone had a 6 day blastocyst Natural Transfer? and what day after ovulation confirmation did you have your transfer?*

I will be having no scans, no meds, nothing just the transfer!

Thanks x


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,


Sounds perfectly right to me. Where are you getting day 12 from?


Think of ovulation as the same as egg collection so you'd have the transfer the same amount of days after.


Good luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Sweet,

Kitty is right.  They don't normally worry about how old your frozen embryo is, as it doesn't make any difference.  They know that once ovulation has occurred, then your womb would be ready for a fertilised embryo.  They don't implant immediately anyway.  Ignore what happens when TTC naturally, as fertility treatment totally over rides it all.

Your clinic will know what they are doing.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm a bit confused by the timings too. I'm about to do a natural on a 5 day blast. For the trial cycle i have a blood test 6/7 days after surge to check i've actually ovulated ( just because you surge doesn't mean you do ovulate just that you're preparing to). That process gives the clinic confidence that they can rely on your natural cycle. they have told me that When i actually surge the next month the transfer should take place within 2 or so days. Are you confusing the trial cycle in month 1 with the transfer cycle in month 2? I'd call your clinic and run through the process again to be sure! Hope it all goes well. x


----------

